# Tcb Wheat Wetpack



## eric8 (1/11/06)

Ok, now I am going to do another one of these but want to beef it up a bit.
I am going to add and extra kilo of wheat malt and some Nelson Sauvin hops, but i would like to add some coriander and some extra orange as well. 
My thoughts where to add the zest of half an orange and some crushed coriander seeds. How much coriander should I put in? And is half an orange enough? The kit comes with some orange peel in it. When should I add them to the brew, in the last five minutes of boiling?
Cheers guys
Eric :chug:


----------



## eric8 (1/11/06)

Bump.
Anyone got any sugestions?


----------



## Pumpy (1/11/06)

Eric if the last lot was nice then why change ?

Just be careful dont go overboard with the coriander it is an aquired taste and if there is not much in your wetpack you may not need to add much more with your Kilo of wheat extract orange peel is usuall added in dried form like dried sevillle peel 

Pumpy


----------



## eric8 (1/11/06)

Pumpy,
I have tried to find some peel at woolies, but couldn't find any. I was thnking maybe a couple of grams of crushed coriander. I just wana try something a bit different.
Eric


----------



## Pumpy (1/11/06)

eric8 said:


> Pumpy,
> I have tried to find some peel at woolies, but couldn't find any. I was thnking maybe a couple of grams of crushed coriander. I just wana try something a bit different.
> Eric



Try 
10 grams Bitter Orange Peel 15 min in boil
7 grams Corrriander Seeds 15 min in boil 
7 grams Cardamon Seed 15 in Boil 
6 grams Camonmile tea bags 15 in boil 

You can get dried orange peel from from those Chinese shops 

Pumpy


----------



## eric8 (1/11/06)

Cardamon and cammomile :blink: . Well I did say something different.
thanks Pumpy.

Eric


----------



## Weizguy (1/11/06)

A few Belgian (and Belgian-esque) breweries have a "secret ingredient" in their beer.

You could try cumin, grains of paradise, ginger or nutmeg (a little bit of nutmeg is too much, IMHO).

You might wanna try a Passionate Sarcasm (search this forum).

Then you may foray into fruit beer. A kiwifruit lager can be nice, if a little tart.

Out 4 now, Seth


----------



## Boozy the clown (2/11/06)

This clown suggests not to make too many big changes to your recipe at once. Some of your changes might be real winners in the taste stakes but could be overpowered by another addition.

The corriander or the peel can make major changes, i'd try one at a time and compare. Brew them side by side and pour yourself a half and half, that should give you the blend without daring your whole brew.

Me? I just pump 'em up with dry malt, hops and a good robust yeast.


----------



## eric8 (2/11/06)

I think I might just go for the peel and a lil bit of coriander. Might try Pumpy's additives in a few more brews.
Boozy you are right I am sure, but i am still going to drink it down even if I bugger it up  .
Note to self, take heed of the clown!


----------



## Josh (3/11/06)

eric8 said:


> Pumpy,
> I have tried to find some peel at woolies, but couldn't find any. I was thnking maybe a couple of grams of crushed coriander. I just wana try something a bit different.
> Eric


I found some good dried orange peel at a chinese grocer. Worked well in the couple of brews I have put down. I wouldn't recommend much more in the coriander stakes though. 

A bit more wheat malt would go okay too.

Try White Labs 400 Belgian Wit Ale for a different yeast too.


----------



## blackbock (3/11/06)

Are you using coriander seeds, roots, or leaves/stem? Fresh or dried?
I would start with no more than a couple of teaspoons, especially if its fresh. I don't reckon dried coriander powder would be very nice in a beer either.

Plus be careful with the extra wheat extract - I overdosed my my last extract wheat and it no longer suited my palate - but other people love it, so maybe it's just an acquired taste.

all the best


----------

